

What is it like to be a Product Manager at Dropbox? - mschoening
http://www.quora.com/What-is-it-like-to-be-a-Product-Manager-at-Dropbox/answers/14460156?share=1

======
phlandis
Lots of recent bad new from Dropbox. Doesn't sound good for one of YC's first
startups.

